# John Deere D140: need advice for mulching



## barbyd32 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a new John Deere D140 I purchased in May 2014. I purchased a mulch cover kit also. I love the tractor and it works beautifully but the mulch attachment does not do the job. My yard looks crappy after I mow with clumps or streaks of grass everywhere. One review on the D140 I read said: "I have purchased a mulching kit for my unit and this mower devours the leaves like it's nothing. I can go through piles of leaves 8 inches high and it destroys them no problem". Does anyone know what my D140 is missing...perhaps a different blade or some other part? I hesitate to use a bagging system as I put expensive organic grass and organic minerals on my lawn and want to keep nutrients in the soil.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have never seen any mower that will completely mulch grass down to nothing, or small clippings. A piece of advice mulching creates thatch, and that smothers your turf. I would bag, or sweep it put it in a compost pile, or bin then apply it back to the lawn, or use it for trees, flower beds, etc. With the extra trouble, and damage mulching does to your deck its not worth it in the long run.


----------

